# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 SAP Configuration

## chandu15aug

What mean by configuration in SAP?

----------


## ppnath

> What mean by configuration in SAP?


It is a process to do that must suitable for an organizations business requirement.

----------


## douglas42

Thanks for sharing

----------

